# ventilateur bruyant sur powermac g4



## patdom03 (7 Juin 2005)

bonjour,
j'ai un g4 350 agp avec un ventilateur qui fait pas mal de bruit sur la carte agp
c'est un modèle qui fait 4cms X 4cms référence P/N 7120000600 Graphics By RAGE 128 PRO 91019 A
existe-t-il des ventilateurs beaucoup plus silencieux ?
merci d 'avance de vos informations


----------



## mistertitan (3 Août 2005)

message supprimé, trompé de post


----------

